# Smoking/BBQing inside a screened patio  Stupid? Doable and great?



## Snoochers

I am thinking of building a house this year and will likely have a covered and screened patio. I'm toying with the idea of having a BBQ in there, which I believe is possible with the appropriate ventilation (mechanical fan like in industrial kitchen).  The fact the patio would be screened, presumably, would make this a bit easier since there would be airflow throughout. I'm also considering if it is possible to have a smoker in there. I know many smokers have chimneys, and this could be vented directly to the outside easily enough.

It is simply easier to have these things uncovered outside and "man up" if it rains, or is there some value in having it in a patio? Am I crazy?


----------



## smokerjim

what type of flooring, how high will the roof be.  not sure I would do it but that's me, I would be afraid of a fire, just don't turn your back on your grill,smoker if you go that route anything can happen. as for the screen yeah you'll have airflow but personally I think it will cut down on that quite a bit.


----------



## TNJAKE

I have my pellet smoker on my concrete floor 8ft ceiling covered porch (no screen). It doesnt worry me a bit. With that said I never leave it unattended.  However I would never use my stick burner on the porch or a charcoal grill for that matter. Whatever you decide be safe


----------



## Murray

I use my MES in a screened in Gazebo all summer at the lake. It’s perfect, wind is reduced and protected from the rain. The smoke never seem to accumulate since there is always a breeze off the lake. SmokerJim has some reservations about a wood floor, How many people have their BBQ on a wood deck? I do but it’s propane not as risky as charcoal.


----------



## smokerjim

Murray said:


> How many people have their BBQ on a wood deck?


you would be surprised. a member just posted the other day, his pellet grill caught fire along with his wooden deck, luckily he was right there to put it out.


----------



## Snoochers

Thank you everyone. Maybe I'll stick to it being all outside.


----------



## Winterrider

Snoochers said:


> Thank you everyone. Maybe I'll stick to it being all outside.


A very wise choice IMO. Not worth the risk. My smoker 's  remain on the driveway or patio. Never on the deck.


----------



## SlickRockStones

You could have the covered patio extend out to an open uncovered area and have a screen enclosure. I ran my kettles and gasser under a pool cage for 17 years free from the Florida flies and skeeters. Our Knoxville house has an unscreened covered patio with ceiling fan so I’m able to keep dry.


----------



## hb99

I'd be more concerned about smoke and fat clinging to the ceiling...that why I don't smoke in the garage.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Hundreds of Thousands of people have Wood Stoves in their Homes. Set up properly, on a Stone Slab or a Grill Pad and Chimney, there is no reason a Smoker on the Porch would be anymore dangerous than a Wood Stove, Kerosene Heater, Electric Heater or a Bunch of Candles burning in your House. Just don't leave, ANY HEATING OR COOKING DEVICE UNATTENDED...JJ


----------



## Jabiru

You could just Simply add flue and vent to outside. I have mine under my patio with 3 enclosed walls. Plus a wood heater with flue to outside.

Cook comfortably in any weather is a great bonus.


----------



## pineywoods

I had a propane grill and propane smokers under roof inside a screened pool deck for years the roof over the grill and smokers was 4' insulated aluminum panels and never had a problem with it. Of course over the years we had a flare up here and there on the grill no real problem close the lid and let it burn out.  I presently have my stick burner under a pole barn and run it there usually but it does have a high roof.  I have another building that has a high roof that has a smoker, grill, propane fryer and griddle under it no screen but no problem they are all on concrete patio stones.
As for people using grills and smokers on decks they really should have something under them like maybe a couple pieces of concrete backer board (usually used behind tile in a shower or under tile on a floor) or maybe a sheet of plywood with ceramic tile on it or thin patio stones grouted together, you get the idea.
As Jimmy says things that make fire and heat are in almost every house just make sure you have it set up properly and it should be no problem.


----------



## f3-doorjam

Murray said:


> I use my MES in a screened in Gazebo all summer at the lake. It’s perfect, wind is reduced and protected from the rain. The smoke never seem to accumulate since there is always a breeze off the lake.



I keep my MES on the screened porch, too, and just roll it away from the wall a bit when it‘s time to cook.  It’s very convenient, shaded, and still ventilated with the outdoor ceiling fan.  It’s also in bluetooth range of my kitchen tablet (an old bargain-model Samsung that I use for recipes and to monitor my wireless thermometer).  

I’ve pulled the gas grill into the porch during summer thunderstorms but I won’t leave it unattended.


----------

